# Wagner 1983 Miniseries



## poptart (Jul 15, 2013)

*Apologies if this is in the wrong forum. I couldn't find it in a search, so posting here and hoping for the best.

I recently discovered Wagner, a 1983 miniseries about the life and works of Richard Wagner. At nine hours it's a hefty proposition, and doesn't skimp on detail. It has a stellar cast - Richard Burton in the title role alongside heavy hitters like Gielgud and Vanessa Redgrave as Cosima to name only two - and some marvellous musical interludes and gorgeous authentic settings. However the editing was very rough and ready in places, and some of the sound quality less than it should be, giving an almost unfinished feel to it. Could be down to the age perhaps?

Has anyone else seen it? I'd love to know your opinion.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

This one?






Haven't seen it but would like to.


----------



## poptart (Jul 15, 2013)

Yes, that's the one Simon. Thanks. It's worth a watch.


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

I tried to watch it once and found it impenetrable.


----------



## poptart (Jul 15, 2013)

Weston said:


> I tried to watch it once and found it impenetrable.


Really? You mean difficult to understand? I thought it was a bit long-winded and laid the motifs on a bit thick at times.


----------



## SiegendesLicht (Mar 4, 2012)

_...There is something to being German altogether curious, you know. We can take a song like "Among the Meadows and Woods" and set it to music in such a manner that we all dissolve in tears. And yet, when we look about us and see, instead of a united Fatherland, a hodge-podge of thirty-four kingdoms and principalities, we are unmoved, our eyes remain dry, our hearts do not beat faster by one note... _

Wagner looks a little too old in that film (at the time of the first episode, in 1848, he was only 35). I think it is necessary to know something about his biography before watching it, otherwise it will be impenetrable, but I have quite enjoyed it.


----------



## poptart (Jul 15, 2013)

SiegendesLicht said:


> Wagner looks a little too old in that film (at the time of the first episode, in 1848, he was only 35). I think it is necessary to know something about his biography before watching it, otherwise it will be impenetrable, but I have quite enjoyed it.


Oh, I agree, Burton definitely looks too old in the beginning. I suppose he was cast for star power and he makes a good stab at the part, but a younger actor would have been more authentic. And you're probably right about knowing the details of his life first. The narration may have been added to help with that but I found it a bit annoying to be honest.


----------



## emiellucifuge (May 26, 2009)

I have watched it.

The acting is phenomenal, the sets and designs incredibly realistic - overall great production quality. As far as viewing it goes however, I believe it is a fascinating slowly grinding machine from which one cannot look away if one knows roughly the life of Wagner. If you know nothing of Wagner I imagine it would be dull, impenetrable and cold.


----------

